# Paph flask Gold plants



## Roy (Oct 25, 2012)

I browsed a new, pre-order list of Paph flasks today, one took my eye.
The list is from Hung Sheng, now hold onto your hats.....

Paph malipoense fma Album 'Bear' x self ... $4665.00 for 10 plants.

Another that was interesting,
P. tranlienianum sib ........$1696.00 ... 20 plants.


----------



## Dido (Oct 25, 2012)

Thats a good price for the vendor


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't know anywhere else to find the malipense alba, but Holger has tranlienianum for something like $100 for a full flask.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 25, 2012)

:crazy::crazy: to whomever pays those prices, they have too much money, they can send me some!


----------



## Gcroz (Oct 25, 2012)

goldenrose said:


> :crazy::crazy: to whomever pays those prices, they have too much money, they can send me some!



AMEN!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2012)

The tran is too high!


----------



## eggshells (Oct 25, 2012)

Must be a typo for the tranlie. I got mine for just 40 buckfor the flask. The malipoense is intriguing.

Speaking of expensive flask, im still regretting the micranthum alba that ching hua was offering. Should have purchased one and should have just hold off on other species.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes, you should have!


----------



## eggshells (Oct 25, 2012)

Did you get one? Splitting the flask with you did cross my mind lol.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2012)

No, i am working on another album cross!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 25, 2012)

On the list I have HS7165 - mal 'album "bear' X self = $240


----------



## eggshells (Oct 25, 2012)

OZPaph can you send me the list please?


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 25, 2012)

eggshells said:


> OZPaph can you send me the list please?



pm sent with link


----------



## eggshells (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks, I am interested in HS7137. I might get it next spring.


----------



## John Boy (Oct 25, 2012)

NYEric said:


> No, i am working on another album cross!



Snow-Leopard X Wombat I suppose?! oke:


----------



## eggshells (Oct 25, 2012)

Eric, Zephyrus is offering micranthum album. I have a picture of the seedlings. Let me know so I can forward it to you if you are interested.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2012)

PM me. A friend in EU is asking.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 25, 2012)

John Boy said:


> Snow-Leopard X Wombat I suppose?! oke:



Wombat 'alba'......................thank-you.:rollhappy:


----------



## Roy (Oct 26, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> On the list I have HS7165 - mal 'album "bear' X self = $240



I saw this on the list, the one I quoted is HS 5072. I have no idea what the difference would be, same thing ?


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 26, 2012)

no idea - buy the cheaper one!


----------



## Roy (Oct 26, 2012)

They can jam it, I'll stick to the Catt' cross I have away in flask, I'm getting 500 seedlings for just over the cost of the one flask you found.


----------



## Hakone (Oct 26, 2012)

NYEric said:


> No, i am working on another album cross!



He albino collection 

unfortunately not completely :rollhappy:

http://www.hungsheng.com.tw/index.php?module=product&mn=1&catid=2037


----------



## Leo Schordje (Oct 30, 2012)

The price is why I am waiting for a germination report on (malipoense x jackii frm album) x (malipoense x jackii frma album), if there is good germination, I'll be able to get a few flasks, relatively cheap. (less than $150 per 25 count flask)

at best 25% will be alba, but what the heck, worth a shot. 

Is there a registered name for this hybrid? I recognize it should not be labelled as a species.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2012)

Doesn't appear to registered as yet, interesting, I didn't realise P.x jackii was listed as natural hybrid, probably because I haven't looked.


----------



## Dido (Oct 31, 2012)

Leo Schordje said:


> The price is why I am waiting for a germination report on (malipoense x jackii frm album) x (malipoense x jackii frma album), if there is good germination, I'll be able to get a few flasks, relatively cheap. (less than $150 per 25 count flask)
> 
> at best 25% will be alba, but what the heck, worth a shot.
> 
> Is there a registered name for this hybrid? I recognize it should not be labelled as a species.



Wish you a lot of luck, do you have a pic of the malipoense X jackii alba. 

My jackii alba should hopefully start to bloom this season.


----------

